# China Grove Double



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I hunted a set-up on the ranch that I call China Grove. I was targeting a few pigs that have been busting me. They have ruined 4 hunts because they are smart enough to figure me out... I had to work for these two pigs.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool video... I've shot deer with my bow but I've never shot a hog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Man your place is always loaded with hogs .. great video ... thanks for posting!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I enjoyed your video.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool video!!


----------



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

what editing software do you use


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nice video, and good shooting.

Reminds of a song....


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome video! just spent the last 30 min watching the videos off your youtube channel, Awesome Videos!


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

marshhunter said:


> awesome video! just spent the last 30 min watching the videos off your youtube channel, Awesome Videos!


Thanks for watching! I make a season end DVD of the season. I call it "Pig Out". I'm working on Vol III right now.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Nice video, and good shooting.
> 
> Reminds of a song....


My first hunt in this set up from a couple of years ago. Enjoy!


----------

